# Vickster, OTP (of this parish) - down Feb 2014 - The Recovery



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2014)

Don't panic, she's going to be fine! @vickster came a cropper early yesterday evening. We'd been riding together, but it happened a little after we parted company, she called me and I rejoined her. She'll be able to give better details, but from what I overheard from her statement, she was cycling down CS7 approaching Clapham South. Her handlebar touched a wing mirror and she went down, hard. She seemed ok when I got to her, but a few minutes after her leg was swelling up pretty badly and I found a couple of chairs. 

The driver, his wife and a witness were all there, and the police arrived shortly afterwards, followed by a paramedic and a little while later, an ambulance.

From texts I got from hospital, it looks like her leg is not broken, but she has an enormous haematoma (sounds better than "bruise"). She remembers hitting her head, so she's been advised that she should replace the helmet. She also hit her elbow, which I suspect will start hurting when she recovers enough to feel it.

Neither she, the driver or witness was entirely clear what happened: did she wobble into the mirror, or did the mirror set off the wobble? Fortunately, the only collision was the initial one, she only made contact with the road and her bike. Her bike looks undamaged. The driver was co-operative and friendly, and the police and ambulance did their jobs thoroughly and with a lot of care.

I'm sure she'll be on here a little later to update you with her status.


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Feb 2014)

Oh no!! Glad you were around jefmcg!
Thinking of you @vickster and wishing you better very soon!


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2014)

Hope you heal fast


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon vickster


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

Oh dear - glad it doesn't seem bad.

Bit of a worry when the title of the thread isn't clear what has happened.

Would this thread be better in another subforum for a while - probably not everyone visits this bit of the forum? Thinking peeps would want to know.


----------



## Diggs (17 Feb 2014)

Wish you well @vickster .


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2014)

Modified the title.

@Moderators - if you think this should move to a different forum, please move it there. General Cycling I guess.


----------



## toeknee (17 Feb 2014)

Speedy recovery. Vickster.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Feb 2014)

Glad she's not too hurt, and I don't wish to start a debate, but if the car wasn't so close she wouldn't have been able to hit it in any way.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Ugh, morning all.

I am very sore, leg especially with the bruise the size of a grapefruit on my calf. 5 hours at st George's, x rays and quite a lot of concern about compartment syndrome. I am not going to look up the details but I know it's not good. However, the guy from plastics and the trauma consultant thought not, but I have to keep the leg elevated for 48 hours. Nothing fractured thank god, I do appear to have bone of steel

I don't really know what happened, I was moving away from the asl, out of the saddle, so maybe a bit wobbly, probably in a strong secondary, and then clonk and I was toppling. Massively busy intersection, first thought was flipping heck cars do not run me over!!

Car stopped driver got out, concerned, his son a very serious cyclist working in a high end shop near where I live. A lovely jogger too, who called the police and ambulance. @jefmcg came back after my SOS call 

Statements taken, I was in ambulance, brother and his gf, came and collected my bike and then to hospital. 5 hours later discharged with crutches and a bucket load of pain. As well as the calf, Graze on other knee, on knuckle, elbow and shoulder. Gloves and helmet did their jobs.

I am not going to go into any of the rights and wrongs, it was an accident at an utterly shitty junction. The bike is damaged, the driver offered there to pay for what needs fixing, gears and at least one wheel. I'll heal, leg bruise will take 2-3 months to go apparently. I don't know what this means for ride London, just going to see when I can start riding again. That is however, the last time I willingly ride in the dark on busy south London roads


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2014)

Poor you Vickster, I hope that you get better soon.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear this. It's a bit shitty.
Hope you heal well and quick.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2014)

FYI, this is the ASL in question. Vicks was presumably in a similar position to the cyclist shown.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3V9CRDr-qJYca0QWF3Loew!2e0


----------



## coffeejo (17 Feb 2014)

Ouch, GWS @vickster


----------



## Paul99 (17 Feb 2014)

GWS


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> FYI, this is the ASL in question. Vicks was presumably in a similar position to the cyclist shown.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3V9CRDr-qJYca0QWF3Loew!2e0


Thanks jefmcg. I think i was probably a bit more primary, or strong secondary, as i know that road and you don't want to be too far left. I came off the other side of the junction in front of the shops on the left. It is an appalling road layout, the police said the same. Essentially, the main road a24 goes from two lanes into one, with the right lane turning off. To make matters even worse, there is another right turn beyond, but every one has to be in the left lane, to then carry straight on or go right by the tube. It's an utter free for all. I have driven it many times, even if in left lane, the carving up is merciless


----------



## openroad (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear about your accident hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> his son a very serious cyclist



Yeah right!

Glad you're relatively OK.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

Get yourself some hirudoid cream - it's fabulous for breaking down haematomas (bruises) and works really well - recommended.

Hope you get it all sorted.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks fossy. At the moment there is no way I can touch the leg, it hurts that much. I am going to start arnica


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

400bhp said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> Glad you're relatively OK.



He races here and overseas, works in a pukka LBS. Makes him a serious cyclist in my book. 

It was an accident, no one meant for it to happen. It wasn't road rage, a punishment pass. It is an awful bit of road. He made a mistake, I quite possibly made a mistake. I'll mend eventually


----------



## theloafer (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon vickster


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Feb 2014)

GWS vickster


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2014)

@vickster really sorry to read this!
Hope the pain is bearable, GWS!


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Thanks fossy. At the moment there is no way I can touch the leg, it hurts that much. I am going to start arnica


 
I have a supply of Codeine and other powerful stuff. Take a couple of them, then put the cream on !


----------



## Fubar (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear this, GWS @vickster !


----------



## derrick (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear about that, hope you are back on your bike soon, you have a few months to recover for the London 100, may see you there,


----------



## simon the viking (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to read this.... GWS @vickster


----------



## velovoice (17 Feb 2014)

Wow! Glad it wasn't worse! Get well soon!


----------



## Brandane (17 Feb 2014)

Unlucky accident by the sounds of your account Vickster. Hope you mend quickly and are back on the bike soon.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear this @vickster 

GWS and loadsa hugs from me.....


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks everyone . Thankfully I have a bucketload of painkillers at my disposal due to the dodgy knee!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Feb 2014)

GWS and . Now look after yourself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2014)

Bad news, @vickster. Hope the bruises go down quickly.


----------



## wait4me (17 Feb 2014)

A speedy recovery @vickster. Refreshing that although badly knocked about your attitude is down to earth and honest. Not like some who immediately look for someone _else _to blame.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear about your accident @vickster GWS


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

I have spoken to the driver, he is glad I am not too badly hurt and don't intent to claim against him. His son is going to sort my bike out when it suits. I might see what the shop has in the way of tights as mine had to be cut off. The nurses wouldn't let me try to take them off, for fear of pain and further damage to leg! Fortunately, they were some older gore ones and not some £300 assos jobbies


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> I have spoken to the driver, he is glad I am not too badly hurt and don't intent to claim against him. His son is going to sort my bike out when it suits. I might see what the shop has in the way of tights as mine had to be cut off. The nurses wouldn't let me try to take them off, for fear of pain and further damage to leg! Fortunately, they were some older gore ones and not some £300 assos jobbies



of course they were the £300 assos jobbies 

Get well soon. I know the bruise is probably more than a dead leg but I used to find that riding the bike helped to keep it mobile.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Feb 2014)

Ouch, that sounds like quite a fright! 

Hope you recover fully in time for your planned event/s.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Not wishing to scare anyone but...that's the bruise lump on my calf 

I don't actually know what it hit!


----------



## GetAGrip (17 Feb 2014)

GWS @vickster Hope the pain goes quickly for you. 
May I say, I think you're being very much the "bigger person" with regards who was at fault.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Not wishing to scare anyone but...that's the bruise lump on my calf
> 
> I don't actually know what it hit!



I came off on the Selby Sportive, it was just a stupid slow fall on a gravely corner cut knee and arm and that's it. A couple of days later my chest started hurting in the rib area and I couldn't work out for the life of me what the hell had hit me there. The best I could work out is that the handle bar end had pinched me in the chest and either badly bruised or fractured a rib so I know what you mean it can be difficult to work out what hit you where.


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Feb 2014)

Hoping you'll mend and be back on the 
very soon


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Feb 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I I know what you mean it can be difficult to work out what hit you where.



Agreed.

I had a slow speed 'over the bars' on the Brommie - bruises cropped up all over the place.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Feb 2014)

GWS.


----------



## gbb (17 Feb 2014)

Yep, speedy recovery Vickster..


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Feb 2014)

ouch, GWS. & Comfrey cream is also a great bruise emolliant and fixer.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon vickster


----------



## 400bhp (17 Feb 2014)

Come on @vickster , we are expecting a load of inane threads for the next few weeks


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Me, inane? I have to work from Wednesday! Fortunately I can work from home. Crutches on rush hour trains, not fun


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2014)

Unlucky vickster, GWS


----------



## mattobrien (17 Feb 2014)

GWS, that's an impressive bruise too. Hoping it heals quickly.


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Feb 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery. Here's a nice fluffy hug for you: we all need them, but you especially right now.....


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

I wish my cat was that sweet. In his own mind he is, as he dumped a mouse on my bed at 4am, then proceeded to chase it around the house, slaughter it and leave by the bedroom door...nice


----------



## Booyaa (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (17 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Me, inane? I have to work from Wednesday! Fortunately I can work from home. Crutches on rush hour trains, not fun. Especially with @TheLondonCyclist 's bike to fall over, with or without its wheels on!


Please don't tag me in your ignorant comments. Cheers.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2014)

Sheesh joke! Deleted


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon!


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery vickstar


----------



## lip03 (17 Feb 2014)

Get well soon @vickster rotten bit of luck!


----------



## stu9000 (18 Feb 2014)

Hey V.
Glad you bounced.
We need your voice of reason on this forum.
I trust you will be back in the road in time for the first rays of the spring sunshine
S


----------



## Kies (18 Feb 2014)

GWS


----------



## Origamist (18 Feb 2014)

Glad you're not more seriously hurt, Vickster. Heal up quick.

It sounds like the driver did not give you sufficient passing room. I'm assuming he came from behind (move on Fnaar, nothing to see here), if you were ahead of him in the ASL zone - but on that stretch of CS7, with narrow lanes, cop-out cycle infrastructure and multiple junctions, it's often a shambolic free-for-all.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2014)

Why is it that everything hurts more 24-48 hours of the event? Why can't that lovely adrenalin stick around longer! I've got some more beautiful bruises on my elbow and upper arm. Crook of arm is sore too where I appear have reacted to the cannula used to leech


----------



## Easytigers (18 Feb 2014)

Also late to this but hope you make a very speedy recovery and are back on the bike soon!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Why is it that everything hurts more 24-48 hours of the event? Why can't that lovely adrenalin stick around longer! I've got some more beautiful bruises on my elbow and upper arm. Crook of arm is sore too where I appear have reacted to the cannula used to leech


Go have some chocolate!


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2014)

@vickster Gosh....only just read this. So sorry to hear about your bad off and hope the pain subsides soon and you start to feel a bit better.


----------



## DooDah (18 Feb 2014)

Bummer that, hope all heals well and quick.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (18 Feb 2014)

GWS Vickster. Keep us all posted on how you are getting on.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

My mum reckons I should take legal advice at least. According to the BC site, I have 12 months to start proceedings, so my inclination is to get the bike fixed and see how my injuries heal. Also wait for the outcome of the full police investigation


----------



## Banjo (19 Feb 2014)

GWS Vickster only just spotted this thread. One ray of sunshine ,it may be usefull having a friendly contact in a quality LBS.


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

The LBS is unfortunately a Specialized dealer


----------



## Banjo (19 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> The LBS is unfortunately a Specialized dealer


 Oh well could be worse. It could have been Halfords :-)


----------



## Sara_H (19 Feb 2014)

Only just see this, terrible bad luck but I'm pleased you're on the mend. Hope you recover quickly and fully!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (19 Feb 2014)

GWS Vickster. If there is anything I can do to help let me know!


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Feb 2014)

GWS Vickster, only just seen this thread. Hope you're back out soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2014)

@vickster, are you going to post pictures of the many colours that bump is going to go through? Some people manage to go through a bilious green colour, others a waspish yellow and black phase. I gather it's all part of the healing process!


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

Oh go on then! I think the stripy socks co ordinate beautifully and the folds from the pillow make it look even more lush


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2014)

Tee hee, I think the garish colours are still to come:troll:


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2014)

I am sure, I'll keep the rainbow pictures updated


----------



## David Parry (20 Feb 2014)

Get well soon . . Careful with the crutches going up and down stairs. This is the time when it is "okay" to play video games . .


----------



## coffeejo (20 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Oh go on then! I think the stripy socks co ordinate beautifully and the folds from the pillow make it look even more lush


I have those socks!


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

They came from holland


----------



## coffeejo (20 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I have socks that look a lot like yours.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Feb 2014)

I have stripy bamboo socks.


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

Do the pandas like them?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Do the pandas like them?



I dont know I have never met a panda, but if I ever do I will let you know. 

But I have to say they are the most comfy socks I have ever bought, when they had a sale at bambooclothing.co.uk over xmas I bought several packs as they were selling them off really cheap and with free delivery


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Feb 2014)

Ouch - I've been off CC for a few days and look what happens !

Get well soon !


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

These are for @jefmcg 

Hurty and itchy!


----------



## John the Canuck (20 Feb 2014)

GWS...

I had a fall 10days ago .. nowt like yours just some shoulder pain and bruising [mauve..!]

but just a tip ... don't go overboard on the co-codamol dosage....makes you [or rather me.!] constipated ...........

strain smilie...>>>>>..

john


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

I am sticking to two co codamol at night only. Not least as I have to work and they make me dopey! Think I'll have tramadol tonight as not so constipating


----------



## winjim (20 Feb 2014)

Can somebody combine all the photos of @vickster 's bruise into one of those time-lapse montage videos? It could be a thing of beauty, like the changing of the seasons...


----------



## vickster (20 Feb 2014)

Who needs to go to New England for the fall 'show'


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Feb 2014)

Ouch !


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Bruising now almost from knee to ankle


----------



## ClaireSaud (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Bruising now almost from knee to ankle


 Oh my word! That looks painful. GWS xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2014)

Indeed, that looks very sore. The colours are still developing, though, I reckon there'll be a bilious green and a jaundiced yellow in the mix fairly soon.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Been through yellow and green a bit yesterday


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Not a great photo but for mr marmoset


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Not a great photo but for mr marmoset


Yay!!!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Owwwww 6kg cat just walked across my leg


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Owwwww 6kg cat just walked across my leg


Mine (also 6kg) is at back door playing with a dead mouse 
GWS!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

I have had 3 dead mice this week and managed to rescue and liberate one. I think Harry found a nest and annihilated the family!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Feb 2014)

Same here: a mouse a day (well, night) keeps the Vet away 
I'm not liberating mice: hate the pests!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2014)

OOps 
Sorry i missed this thread, GWS and be careful or @Fnaar will get withdrawal symptoms when you stop posting piccies of your legs .


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2014)

Saw GP. Leg no better and is concerned. Referring for urgent ultrasound. Thank god for Bupa!


----------



## jefmcg (24 Feb 2014)

sadly, bruises don't make good animated gifs :-(

edit: updated!


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2014)

Latest photo...horrific trip to a&e, half of clot removed through 2" incision. OMG pain


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

Ooch. Thought the lump was your thigh from the angle, not your shin.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2014)

Oh no that was my shin...not good. Rare complication, 3 fascinated A&E doctors.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear that it's turned out to have complications. Hope they have it sorted now, though.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Feb 2014)

Ouchy again... hope you're better soon !


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2014)

Hoping the meaty antibiotics will clear the infection fast. 
Another nice scar to add to the collection. Not the best location but c'est la vie


----------



## KateK (25 Feb 2014)

so sorry to hear about your crash Vickster, hope you're feeling better soon. That road looks foul by the way.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2014)

Yikes just reading this @vickster GWS!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Hoping the meaty antibiotics will clear the infection fast.
> Another nice scar to add to the collection. Not the best location but c'est la vie



Oh ouch .................... if it leaves a scar maybe you could get a little zip fastener tattooed at the bottom of it.


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Feb 2014)

Sorry you're not on the best of recoveries but at least your cat is helping out . Mines too old to catch mice so just ponces off me and farts a lot .


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2014)

vickster said:


> Oh no that was my shin...not good. Rare complication, 3 fascinated A&E doctors.


When I was ill, they brought students. Get well very very soon. Glad they got the clot out.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2014)

Today's shot. Ultrasound tomorrow


----------



## Scoosh (26 Feb 2014)

Still got the 'Hoy thigh', I see. 

Every cloud ...


----------



## Christopher (26 Feb 2014)

GWS Vicster!


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Still got the 'Hoy thigh', I see.
> 
> Every cloud ...


That's not my thigh, knee is just at top of shot...that's my calf

Do still have some quad muscle, need not to lose it or even walking up leith hill on August 10th will be a challenge


----------



## Scoosh (26 Feb 2014)

Oh - I see - _real_ sprinter's calf muscles !


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2014)

Well I am now in hospital again, awaiting IV antibiotics and surgery tomorrow. Feel rotten. Bloody marvellous. I am rethinking my ambulance chasing...


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

Oh no ! Sorry to hear this


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Feb 2014)

so sorry to hear. Best wishes and please get well soon!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2014)

Sorry to read this @vickster, my best wishes for a prompt recovery


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2014)

Get well soon, @vickster !


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Feb 2014)

Get well soon @vickster. 

Don't feel bad about logging a claim, it's what the insurance is there for, now if you where claiming for whiplash and where back cycling within 2 days then you would deserve a slap.

Keep us updated!


----------



## jefmcg (28 Feb 2014)

Vickster appeared briefly on facebook - post op. Mostly saying "ouch". I gather the operation went well.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2014)

X marks the spot, recovery day 1...aim Ride London


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2014)

I was going to ask about ride London but didn't want to incase it put you on a downer . Glad you are using it as a get well goal


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2014)

Will just have to see what the medical advice is (especially as the surgeon mentioned bone work may be needed but was too groggy to ask him after) and how it goes, but it's still 5 months away, so not going to bin it off yet

Belgium tour will need to be postponed assuming @jefmcg ever wants to ride with the cursed one again!


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2014)

You need a theme tune for your training , im sure the residents of south London will be just as encouraging when they see you


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2014)

Lol...If they don't bloody knock me off again! I won't be riding in the dark in the rush hour from now on


----------



## jefmcg (1 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> Belgium tour will need to be postponed assuming @jefmcg ever wants to ride with the cursed one again!


I'm not letting you out of my sight!

:-)


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2014)

Quick update, still sore and feeling a bit ropey (mix of anaesthetic, getting over the surgery, the infection, the various drugs). A week off work with leg elevated, another week of the antibiotic equivalent of domestos (Augmentin, kills all known germs other than MRSA), two weeks of aspirin to prevent further monster clots and delightful surgical stockings. I have follow up with the surgeon on Thursday and then stitches out on the 12th. Then I assume some physio as my leg muscles are turning to mush! 
Hopefully, I'll be able to get on the exercise bike in the next week or two and let's aim for outdoors by Easter 

My new boss hasn't been especially sympathetic and i don't really blame her considering, but i think the 'haematoma the size of a grapefruit on my shin' did bring the seriousness home a bit!

Still waiting for plod report but I think I will need to make a claim, if just for loss of earnings and I expect Bupa may be wanting their estimated 10k back! My bike has been checked over and fixed, less badly scathed than me with a buckled wheel and needing some realignment

Ah well, it could have been a lot worse!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Mar 2014)

Blimey sorry to hear about all this @vickster hope the recovery is smooth from here.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2014)

You've got to go the solicitors for this ! Speedy recovery.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2014)

Yeah, I'll call British cycling at some point this week


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2014)

vickster said:


> Quick update, still sore and feeling a bit ropey (mix of anaesthetic, getting over the surgery, the infection, the various drugs). A week off work with leg elevated, another week of the antibiotic equivalent of domestos (Augmentin, kills all known germs other than MRSA), two weeks of aspirin to prevent further monster clots and delightful surgical stockings. I have follow up with the surgeon on Thursday and then stitches out on the 12th. Then I assume some physio as my leg muscles are turning to mush!
> Hopefully, I'll be able to get on the exercise bike in the next week or two and let's aim for outdoors by Easter
> 
> My new boss hasn't been especially sympathetic and i don't really blame her considering, but i think the 'haematoma the size of a grapefruit on my shin' did bring the seriousness home a bit!
> ...


Sorry to hear that Vicks, would your boss be more considerate if you had a car accident and suffered injuries and whats she considering ?


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2014)

Well I didn't have a car accident, as much as I might have, so that's a tough hypothesis 

No, considering what has happened since the middle of Jan (postponement of start and now this accident), her attitude is somewhat understandable. Small company, and I am the only person in a specific role and there are projects to deliver


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hear it has all gone a bit Pete Tong, injury wise, vickster.

As the police were in attendance and you have witness statements, you should be in a good(ish) position for a civil claim - depending on what the witnesses say of course. I'd take legal advice pretty soon though (the Met sometimes lose files).

It's a shame it has come to this, as I thought your attitude after the incident was great - magnanimous and forgiving - attributes I lack! However, as you are now in a position where you have suffered quite serious medical complications and it is adversely affecting your job - you are doing the right thing


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2014)

Thanks origamist  Legal process is now underway, not what I would have wanted but there you go

Latest colourful shots while the stockings are off! My ankle is green and God my legs need a shave! 

Upside I've lost half a stone since this happened!


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2014)

Good news. Surgeon very happy with leg, essentially discharged, stitches out next Wednesday. Anti embolism stockings for a little while longer to encourage the residual swelling to go, another week of aspirin, but no more antibiotics needed . Leg still pretty tender and need to keep incision protected until healed better, so probably another month off the bike but I will start using the static

All looking good for ride 100 

Paperwork received from British Cycling solicitors which I need to sort tomorrow


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Mar 2014)

Do you need another Rocky theme tune ?


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2014)

Stitches out...frankenleg ahoy


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Mar 2014)

Now that's a hurty leg


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Now that's a hurty leg


It is indeed


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2014)

Well I just managed a massive 2.5 mile round trip cycle to town! Ok from a road usage point of view, but wow every significant bump in the road sent a shooting pain through the hurty leg wound.  also quite knackered, amazing how quickly fitness drops especially if been unwell as well as injured!

Might try the genesis tomorrow but not sure how clipping will work in terms of leg twisting


----------



## jefmcg (15 Mar 2014)

pity you can only click "like" once ....

yay, vickster!!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2014)

I'm glad you are now recovering well vickster!

I thought I had commented in the thread when you first had the accident, but I must have forgotten to. I remember that I was going to suggest that you watch out for clots after an accident like that. I am on a couple of DVT/PE forums and it is scary to read how many people end up with nasty clotting problems after the kind of accidents we have on our bikes ...


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Mar 2014)

Gawd dammed hurty leg wounds


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad you are now recovering well vickster!
> 
> I thought I had commented in the thread when you first had the accident, but I must have forgotten to. I remember that I was going to suggest that you watch out for clots after an accident like that. I am on a couple of DVT/PE forums and it is scary to read how many people end up with nasty clotting problems after the kind of accidents we have on our bikes ...


Cheers Colin 

The clot wasn't deep, just huge as was over the tibia and there is no where for the blood to go! Infection apparently very common in big haematomas, breeding ground for all sorts of nasties, hence the potent antibiotics! I have had two weeks of aspirin, and am still wearing anti embolism stockings, got another couple of weeks of those elegant delights!


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Mar 2014)

Hows the leg Vickster ?


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks for asking . A bit less swollen but still sore. Cycling still a no no though . I managed 0.9 miles round the block, pain from rough surface in ankle too much! This on a steel and carbon fork bike on 25mm tyres  Cold and wind didn't help either 

Seeing a physio next week to see if can get the tenderness helped with some gentle massage.

All the paperwork and pics with the solicitor so waiting for them to come back to me


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Mar 2014)

At least you gave it a go  I hope your new job is still cool with you and ride London is still on the cards .


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2014)

More paperwork from the solicitors to sign and then the claim goes in. Possible issue, the same carbon fork in the same colour is no longer available. I don't think I want something different on my bike if is to be replaced


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2014)

Saw physio this morning...she wanted me to see the surgeon again before proceeding with rehab, she emailed him and I have an appointment tomorrow...ice and elevation *Sigh*

I did have very painful lower leg massage which brought tears to my eyes, all very tight and tender, probably explains why cycling on rough roads hurts ( as well as stepping off kerbs, trains, escalators, travelator thingies at airports, general stumbling...)


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Mar 2014)

Lets hope it's just cautionary .


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Mar 2014)

Any news ?


----------



## vickster (28 Mar 2014)

Yeah all fine. Pain due to general healing from op and trauma and oedema in lower leg, ankle, foot. Nothing more sinister. Need to elevate foot as much as poss and recuperate. No physio at this point. Didn't seem appropriate to ask about cycling. Will just see how things pan out

Paper work gone to lawyers, insurance have 15 days to respond once filed


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2014)

@vickster Thanks for the update and Good Luck!


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Mar 2014)

Well that's good news in a bad situation .


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2014)

A month post op
Couple more probably for the lump to go


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2014)

Ooch. Good scar that. I'm not showing you mine though !


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2014)

I actually thought it wasn't too bad considering...should be worth a few quid from the PI claim though


----------



## winjim (2 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Possible issue, the same carbon fork in the same colour is no longer available. I don't think I want something different on my bike if is to be replaced


Just get black, it goes with anything


----------



## vickster (2 Apr 2014)

Spoke to physio today who had spoken to the surgeon...God know when I am going to be able to cycle again as I am not allowed to put much weight through the leg until the ankle and foot swelling has resolved. I have to keep it elevated as much as possible and I don't think pedal upstroke counts 

Bah, frustrated as none of this crap is my fault...


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2014)

Still grumpy

However, 3rd party insurers have accepted liability, so one step closer to resolution and very glad they are not counter claiming! Need to get repair estimate for bike, see a medical expert, not sure what else


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Need to get repair estimate for bike, see a medical expert, not sure what else



A statement of the financial costs caused to you directly by the accident.

I know you are not wanting to fill your boots with compo, but if you have had to take taxis, buy new clothing etc, then to me those costs are in the same category as the broken bike.

You've mentioned a slightly grumpy new employer.

If they have been paying you sick pay, I don't see why that cannot be included in the claim as well.

Worst they can do is knock it back.


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> A statement of the financial costs caused to you directly by the accident.
> 
> I know you are not wanting to fill your boots with compo, but if you have had to take taxis, buy new clothing etc, then to me those costs are in the same category as the broken bike.
> 
> ...



Thanks

Yes, they have a loss of earnings quote - I didn't get paid for the 8 days while off as I only started the job 3 weeks before the accident and no sick pay during 3 month probation! The £50 SSP revived does not make much of a dent there needless to say

I have costed for a new helmet, new tights to replace those butchered by A&E, couple of taxi fares to and from the hospital and bus fares to various other appointments. Also, an estimate of time spent by others taking me to hospital etc

Bupa have the solicitor details...I expect their bill will be rather scarier than mine - two nights in a private hospital, surgery, surgeon appointments, physio to come I expect. Luckily, I am not too out of pocket other than the salary

I'll see what figure they come back with once I have seen the expert medic...my leg is still quite grim looking


----------



## Kiwiavenger (12 Apr 2014)

Glad it's all going the right way (well the right noises are being made) hope you are up and about soon just dont rush it.

Anyway, where are these update pics?


----------



## vickster (12 Apr 2014)

Todays shot, always looks a bit better in the morning. Leg deforested and moisturised too!


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2014)

First derisory offer made which barely covers half my losses even before the injury is taken into account.

I will wait until I see the medical expert in around 5 weeks


----------



## Sods_Laur (15 Apr 2014)

You can also claim for care - members of your family/friends helping you with domestic tasks you would do yourself or with others - food shopping, cleaning, cooking, even help getting dressed. Anything you haven't been able to manage on your own. Your solicitor should have mentioned this to you, even at £6ph it all adds up.

Don't forget if you take taxis anywhere to keep the receipts.

I am going through this at the moment after I got knocked off my bike. It's a massive pain and you have my sympathy. I wish I could rewind a month and go a different route, it's ruined all my summer plans pretty effectively.

Hope your leg heals up quickly.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2014)

I am still hoping to do ride London but may bh your probably out the window. September is a nice month too

Thanks for the advice. All of this has been documented, receipts provided. Still need to get bike inspected and quoted for when I get a chance. It's a 90 min round trip to the nearest whyte dealer though

What happened to you?


----------



## Sods_Laur (15 Apr 2014)

Overtaking stationary traffic, guy pulled out of a side road to turn right - bang! Grade 3 separated shoulder, 3 weeks off work. It's still nowhere near right, and my physio has banned me from anything strenuous/fun. At some point I'm going to have to cancel my triathlon entries and probably my half marathon entry too (that's in October, however even walking hurts at the moment), but to do so seems too much like admitting defeat.

Took my bike to the shop and the frame was bent, plus the impact was on the forks, they quoted for replacement of the whole bike as compatible parts are difficult to get hold of - it's a pretty old bike. However I don't have that kind of money and I think the insurance/compensation claim is a way off being sorted as I am waiting to see what the outcome of the physio is - it's possible I may still need an op  so I bought a replacement frameset intending to build it up with old parts. That's not going very well as I am a total novice. However it's keeping me out of trouble as otherwise I would be spending my evenings on the sofa eating biscuits.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2014)

@Sods_Laur 
Ouch, hope it starts to feel better soon. Do as the physio says. Have you seen an orthopaedic specialist as part of the claim process yet? Perhaps too soon if the accident was a month ago. Mine was 8 weeks ago, seems longer, but I did t start the claim process for a few weeks

Get well soon


----------



## Sods_Laur (16 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> @Sods_Laur
> Ouch, hope it starts to feel better soon. Do as the physio says. Have you seen an orthopaedic specialist as part of the claim process yet? Perhaps too soon if the accident was a month ago. Mine was 8 weeks ago, seems longer, but I did t start the claim process for a few weeks
> 
> Get well soon


I've not seen anyone referred by my solicitor yet, I think we're waiting until things settle down a bit though the claim notification has gone in.

I have a wonky shoulder though and probably will forever unless I have an op. Not mad keen on that but it does look a bit weird. Still, it could be worse!

Thanks for your thoughts, hope you recover quickly.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2014)

Expert orthopaedic geezer being seen on 3rd June...looks like this thread has some way to run yet

Still gently fuming over the opening offer, sod them!


----------



## Sods_Laur (16 Apr 2014)

I think it's a deliberate tactic tbh much like if you're buying a house you don't go in with your top amount. 

I am sure your solicitor will get you a good deal.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2014)

I am sure that is the case. I am not looking for a specific amount, but I am personally about 2k out of pocket, before the bike gets properly sorted! Not to mention my gammy leg, which looks even worse than before in cycling shorts!

I expect it's the standard offer, without considering the facts


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Not to mention my gammy leg, which looks even worse than before in cycling shorts!



Yes but next time your at a cycling cafe and someone starts flaunting their scars you can go "_Call that a scar ............ this is a scar_"


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Still gently fuming over the opening offer, sod them!



Consider it in the manner it was proposed, i.e. not seriously.

Get well (and settled) soon.


GC


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2014)

A leisurely 40 miles mostly by the sea on Friday. Thanks @jefmcg for providing the route and managing the ride after fnrttc and despite a brewing cold 

Leg felt ok, but wow sore arms, neck, shoulders yesterday! Miles required in saddle methinks


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Apr 2014)

A leisurely 40 miles


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2014)

Yes indeed...the last 7 was a bit swifter home from the station in Croydon, but still under 14mph


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2014)

http://app.strava.com/activities/131504418

50 km in 4 hours... leisurely


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2014)

I managed 11.5mph average I think 

http://app.strava.com/activities/131505954

Moving time 2h36, I take,it back, blistering pace


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> Todays shot, always looks a bit better in the morning. Leg deforested and moisturised too!


Ouch, hope this heals quickly and you get back out there soon. Keep at the jokers with their offensive comp offers.



Sods_Laur said:


> Overtaking stationary traffic, guy pulled out of a side road to turn right - bang! Grade 3 separated shoulder, 3 weeks off work. It's still nowhere near right, and my physio has banned me from anything strenuous/fun. At some point I'm going to have to cancel my triathlon entries and probably my half marathon entry too (that's in October, however even walking hurts at the moment), but to do so seems too much like admitting defeat.



Another! That AC separation stings a bit eh? Did mine12 years ago and it still hurt right up until I did it again a week back! Hurts more now mind.. ;-)
When you are recuperating and start physio, do your best not to favour it when reaching up into cupboards for e.g. It'll hurt now but it'll be more mobile in future than if you let it have its way. Hope you heal quickly too.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Another! That AC separation stings a bit eh? Did mine12 years ago and it still hurt right up until I did it again a week back! Hurts more now mind.. ;-)
> When you are recuperating and start physio, do your best not to favour it when reaching up into cupboards for e.g. It'll hurt now but it'll be more mobile in future than if you let it have its way. Hope you heal quickly too.


Ah - I wonder if that is what I have done to _my_ shoulder ...? 

I injured my right shoulder a few years back and that took years to heal, and then I went and did a similar thing to my left. Both were caused by the same stupid action which was to try and reach something behind me without turning round - I forced my hand and arm back over my shoulder and felt something 'go'. 

I am ok now carrying things with my arm hanging down, but it is painful to reach up and put any force through the arm, or try and put it through the normal range of motion when it is raised.


----------



## Chrisc (21 Apr 2014)

An x-ray will tell you. To separate the acromioclavicular joint usually requires a large blunt force trauma to the point of the shoulder tho, not a strain type of force so more likely a rotator cuff tear. Still, not impossible I'd imagine and extremely painful and incapacitating. Get thee to a physio. :-)


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> I managed 11.5mph average I think
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/131505954
> 
> Moving time 2h36, I take,it back, blistering pace


And you where at the seaside !


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> An x-ray will tell you. To separate the acromioclavicular joint usually requires a large blunt force trauma to the point of the shoulder tho, not a strain type of force so more likely a rotator cuff tear. Still, not impossible I'd imagine and extremely painful and incapacitating. Get thee to a physio. :-)


D'oh - you've just reminded me that I have a set of rotator cuff rehab exercises to do from the time I damaged the other shoulder! (My memory is getting worse. Hopefully, it is just a gradual ageing thing not something more serious ...)

PS Which reminds me ... the ebook with details of the rehab exercise program is on my old PC which I am going to scrap. I must transfer all the useful stuff off its hard drive before I do that.


----------



## Sods_Laur (21 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Another! That AC separation stings a bit eh? Did mine12 years ago and it still hurt right up until I did it again a week back! Hurts more now mind.. ;-)
> When you are recuperating and start physio, do your best not to favour it when reaching up into cupboards for e.g. It'll hurt now but it'll be more mobile in future than if you let it have its way. Hope you heal quickly too.


Just a bit! Must admit I was (slightly) amused by the first consultant I saw the day after who described it as a classic cyclist injury. Do you have the lump on your shoulder too? I suppose you get used to it, but I notice it a lot. 

I've gone the other way with it really and keep irritating it by trying to do too much now that it's got a lot better, I forget sometimes that I have an injury. It annoys me I probably won't ever be able to sleep on my right side again! I think I've pretty much got full ROM back, but the physio reckons the muscles need some work. Apparently they have a gym in the hospital which is where I am going for my second appointment. Still haven't done any exercise, as annoying as it is I think I want to wait until they ok it.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Apr 2014)

Glad your up and about again.


----------



## Chrisc (21 Apr 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Just a bit! Must admit I was (slightly) amused by the first consultant I saw the day after who described it as a classic cyclist injury. Do you have the lump on your shoulder too? I suppose you get used to it, but I notice it a lot.
> 
> I've gone the other way with it really and keep irritating it by trying to do too much now that it's got a lot better, I forget sometimes that I have an injury. It annoys me I probably won't ever be able to sleep on my right side again! I think I've pretty much got full ROM back, but the physio reckons the muscles need some work. Apparently they have a gym in the hospital which is where I am going for my second appointment. Still haven't done any exercise, as annoying as it is I think I want to wait until they ok it.



Oh yes, BIG lump. Ruins the line of my suit jacket... :-)
But the good news is you will be able to sleep on it in time so don't worry. It was always uncomfortable but not overly painful. And yes, wait till they OK it. Babying it is no good but neither is rushing it.

Mine is a grade 4 and the funny thing is that after this latest stack the radiologist listed all my fractures and then said you also have a grade 1 AC separation as well. I just said well that's good cos it was a grade 4 when I set off this morning.
Because the collar bone is now an inverted v shape with the greenstick fracture the flying collarbone end has been depressed back almost into place and looks a lot tidier! :-)


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2014)

A slightly less leisurely 21 miles, sore neck and shoulders!

http://app.strava.com/activities/132719311

Quite good segment @ 8/104  
2/3 less so


----------



## Chrisc (21 Apr 2014)

vickster said:


> A slightly less leisurely 21 miles, sore neck and shoulders!
> 
> http://app.strava.com/activities/132719311
> 
> ...



But how was the leg?


----------



## vickster (21 Apr 2014)

Broadly ok except over really rough jarring bits of road when I couldn't avoid them, even on carbon bike! But less painful than a month ago, so that's progress


----------



## Sods_Laur (21 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Oh yes, BIG lump. Ruins the line of my suit jacket... :-)
> But the good news is you will be able to sleep on it in time so don't worry. It was always uncomfortable but not overly painful. And yes, wait till they OK it. Babying it is no good but neither is rushing it.
> 
> Mine is a grade 4 and the funny thing is that after this latest stack the radiologist listed all my fractures and then said you also have a grade 1 AC separation as well. I just said well that's good cos it was a grade 4 when I set off this morning.
> Because the collar bone is now an inverted v shape with the greenstick fracture the flying collarbone end has been depressed back almost into place and looks a lot tidier! :-)


Yeah I can imagine. Men have the suit issue, us women have the dress issue. Did you have to have an op? It was made pretty clear to me at a Gr4 is a definite operation, but mine was more of a wait and see. I have just read the thread on your crash - eeek! It's good that you can look on the bright side and in fact that there is one at all


----------



## Chrisc (22 Apr 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Yeah I can imagine. Men have the suit issue, us women have the dress issue. Did you have to have an op? It was made pretty clear to me at a Gr4 is a definite operation, but mine was more of a wait and see. I have just read the thread on your crash - eeek! It's good that you can look on the bright side and in fact that there is one at all



Yes it could have been much worse so the fact that I have a bright side is a huge plus from where I'm sitting. :-)

No op was made available for me at the time no. Bear in mind this is about 12 years ago tho. I did enquire a couple of years after the accident but the consensus was that I had a good ROM and not much pain so there was little upside to putting myself through a surgery with no guarantee of success and a chance that the outcome may be worse than the status quo. Suck it and see. :-)


----------



## vickster (24 May 2014)

Leg photo update (yes I was wearing cycling knickers earlier)

14 weeks after injury, 12 weeks after 2nd op

Cycling some, Wimbledon-Cambridge 100km attempt with @jefmcg on Monday. Wish us luck!


----------



## vickster (26 May 2014)

Oh my, today's ride http://app.strava.com/activities/145859909

I am whacked! And was as wet as I have ever been on the bike as I guess it rained for the last 2 hours? 

Ridden on a bowl of porridge, a pain au raisin, a scone, half a bag of haribo jelly babies and 3 skinny lattes! I need some dinner!

@jefmcg serious kudos for riding having been knocked off in the week...and that p_fairy is a beatch!!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2014)

Is it too late to ask what OTP means in the title?


----------



## vickster (26 May 2014)

Of This Parish (I had to ask jefmcg too)


----------



## potsy (26 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Of This Parish (I had to ask jefmcg too)


Ah thanks, been waiting ages to ask but didn't want to appear thick(er)


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2014)

Update: I had my expert medical appointment yesterday which lasted all of 5 minutes (luckily it was very local), so he will now send a report to the lawyers and presumably the wheels will start to grind again very slowly...
In terms of prognosis, he estimates at least another 3 months for the swelling/lump to go, joy. Pain wise, the actual injury site is better, although I still have at least one episode of stinging daily I think, possibly more, the area is still tender and numb, weird that it is both, numbness is more superficial though due to damage to the nerve endings in the skin

I am having physio and appear to be a complete wreck, ankle, knee, hip, sacroiliac joint, lower back, all stiff and tight...more torture sessions to come! My physio likes acupuncture, although it doesn't bother me, I am not convinced it helps. I think she has properly broken me yesterday as I am aching like an achy thing that is aching!


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

Well that's me out of Ride 100 2014. I have been strongly advised by my surgeon to do it in 2015 . Oh and it could be another 9-12 months for the scarring and pain in my leg to improve, possibly longer,18 months. Wtf  Legal case isn't going to settle any time soon

On the plus side, I don't have to stop cycling, just dial it all back and take it easier

Ah well...


----------



## Sods_Laur (12 Jun 2014)

Oh dear. But at least you're allowed to do some (limited) cycling. What's the rationale for not letting you do the ride? I assume it's to let things heal properly. 

What a shame though. Can you get your money back? I've pulled out of everything I've entered this year, as I've also been strongly advised against and some organisations are more accomodating than others I find.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

Sods_Laur said:


> Oh dear. But at least you're allowed to do some (limited) cycling. What's the rationale for not letting you do the ride? I assume it's to let things heal properly.
> 
> What a shame though. Can you get your money back? I've pulled out of everything I've entered this year, as I've also been strongly advised against and some organisations are more accomodating than others I find.




Indeed, it's simply too far and too much pressure given it's in 8 weeks. He is more concerned about my back than my leg, even though the latter is the cause of the former. He thinks I have overdone it (even though I've done fewer miles this year than last, I did go a bit mad over the Bank Holiday probably but my back was griping before then)

There's no issue with Ride 100, if you pull out through illness or injury, you get an automatic re entry for next year, just have to pay up during the October registration window. I will lose this year's fee I think, so it'll be added to the legal claim now. I've informed the solicitor

I've not entered anything else, I am not actually bothered about events in general, I just wanted to do this one as the biggie


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jun 2014)

Can you not sell your place in London 100 ? Just an idea . There are plenty of people that are gutted they didn't get a place .


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

No doesn't look like it, I guess it goes back in the pot, or there's just one less. They probably have quite a few on the day drop outs too

http://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/The_Events/Prudential_RideLondon-Surrey_100/Entries.htm


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jun 2014)

Ahhh you get a place next year


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2014)

Yes indeed


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

Well @jefmcg would you believe that I was knocked off two years yesterday! I still have a manky leg, a knackered shoulder needing surgery (although hard to prove a result of the accident despite having no risk factors other than being injured at the time) and am not very near to settling!

Unsurprisingly, I no longer own the bike I was riding  (which was pretty much unscathed)

How time flies!


----------



## derrick (17 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Well @jefmcg would you believe that I was knocked off two years yesterday! I still have a manky leg, a knackered shoulder needing surgery (although hard to prove a result of the accident despite having no risk factors other than being injured at the time) and am not very near to settling!
> 
> Unsurprisingly, I no longer own the bike I was riding  (which was pretty much unscathed)
> 
> How time flies!


Who is dealing with your claim?


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

derrick said:


> Who is dealing with your claim?


Leigh Day


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Ugh, morning all.
> 
> I am very sore, leg especially with the bruise the size of a grapefruit on my calf. 5 hours at st George's, x rays and quite a lot of concern about compartment syndrome. I am not going to look up the details but I know it's not good. However, the guy from plastics and the trauma consultant thought not, but I have to keep the leg elevated for 48 hours. Nothing fractured thank god, I do appear to have bone of steel
> 
> ...


I've only just seen this and now understand a few other ppsts that you have made...sorry, very slow of me.

Hope you are feeling a little better at least, I've not read to the end of the thread yet so hope everything is working out ok...driverwise.

Great attitude Vickster.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I've only just seen this and now understand a few other ppsts that you have made...sorry, very slow of me.
> 
> Hope you are feeling a little better at least, I've not read to the end of the thread yet so hope everything is working out ok...driverwise.
> 
> Great attitude Vickster.


Thanks. Been no contact with the driver since the claim started, we aren't ready to settle yet. 

The shoulder has thrown a bit of a spanner in the works! However, expert has agreed my leg will never recover, will always have scar, a residual lump, some numbness, discolouration and pain, although now fairly mild. Nice

The medical reporting side of things is really slow!


----------



## Inertia (17 Feb 2016)

Ive only just seen this thread too, its good to see it hasnt stopped your desire to get out and ride. I hope you get things sorted sooner rather than later and that your injuries heal well.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2016)

I'm not doing February anymore. Poor Vickster and her leg, and today last year was not a good day. 

As a native Melbournian, February is the start of the the academic year. Back to school, just as summer really sets in. 40° in new shirts with stiff, itchy collars and sad, dried up sandwiches by lunch time. Oh, and tepid "school yoghurt" mysteriously packed milk bottles sitting out in the sun until morning break.

And in the Northern hemisphere, it's the long, dark teatime of the soul.

Down with February! We'll have to add another month to replace it. Having a look at wikipedia for Roman calendar, I like the name of Quintilis. So let's put that in between April and May.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Well @jefmcg would you believe that I was knocked off two years yesterday! I still have a manky leg, a knackered shoulder needing surgery (although hard to prove a result of the accident despite having no risk factors other than being injured at the time) and am not very near to settling!
> 
> Unsurprisingly, I no longer own the bike I was riding  (which was pretty much unscathed)
> 
> How time flies!



Two years! blimey, I didn't realize it had been that long, thats mad, I've like the post though I'm not sure I should have, how's things going day to day? How much of an impact, if any, do the injuries make on everyday life?


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> Two years! blimey, I didn't realize it had been that long, thats mad, I've like the post though I'm not sure I should have, how's things going day to day? How much of an impact, if any, do the injuries make on everyday life?


The leg isn't too much bother, it can sting, and it hurts if hit a pothole or speed hump. hard on the bike! Looks a bit yucky too!

The shoulder is a pita, hence getting the surgery. Been having pain for over a year, physio etc hasn't helped. Needs the fix to restabilise it and give the poor muscles a break!


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> The leg isn't too much bother, it can sting, and it hurts if hit a pothole or speed hump. hard on the bike! Looks a bit yucky too!
> 
> The shoulder is a pita, hence getting the surgery. Been having pain for over a year, physio etc hasn't helped. Needs the fix to restabilise it and give the poor muscles a break![/QUOTE



best wishes for you to get the shoulder fixed sooner than later, and that the claim doesn't drag on too much.


----------



## hondated (17 Feb 2016)

potsy said:


> Get well soon vickster


Yes get well soon vickster


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2016)

Remove February from the calendar? 


That will just make March awful.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Remove February from the calendar?
> 
> 
> That will just make March awful.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xgx4k83zzc


(I'm Nigel Tufnell in this example)


----------



## RebornBumbler (17 Feb 2016)

So sorry to hear you've had an off. Hope you mend well.
Don't try rushing the recovery!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Feb 2016)

RebornBumbler said:


> Don't try rushing the recovery!


You did see the original collision was 2 years and 1 day ago? While I know she is healing as fast as she can, I don't think anyone would accuse her of rushing.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2016)

Took 4 1/2 years with my shoulder as it took 2 years for surgery then lengthy recovery.


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Took 4 1/2 years with my shoulder as it took 2 years for surgery then lengthy recovery.


At least I'm having surgery privately. Just had to wait 4 months due to work & holiday


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2016)

Time flies/drags doesn't it.


----------



## RebornBumbler (17 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You did see the original collision was 2 years and 1 day ago? While I know she is healing as fast as she can, I don't think anyone would accuse her of rushing.



I'm really glad it's not a follow-up (number of posts should have given it away really) - I remember the original !


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 Feb 2016)

Speedy recovery @vickster. One of those things I suppose that adds to life.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Feb 2016)

Oh @vickster .........you are my heroin on here ..............please get better soon as I rely on you for lots of advice/pointers.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2016)

Dave7 said:


> you are my heroin on here .


opiate to the masses? or did you mean heroine?


----------



## Montydog (18 Feb 2016)

get well soon....


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Feb 2016)

Get well soon.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys. It's been a while! Next up horrid painful shoulder surgery


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Feb 2016)

The pitfalls of thread ressurection.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> The pitfalls of thread ressurection.


Well indeed!


----------



## gbb (18 Feb 2016)

GWS Vickster....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> Well @jefmcg would you believe that I was knocked off two years yesterday! I still have a manky leg, a knackered shoulder needing surgery (although hard to prove a result of the accident despite having no risk factors other than being injured at the time) and am not very near to settling!
> 
> Unsurprisingly, I no longer own the bike I was riding  (which was pretty much unscathed)
> 
> How time flies!


It just makes me extremely angry that motorists don't think of the consequences when they overtake cyclists so closely. Just a small miscalculation by either participant can put the cyclist in hospital, with years of painful rehabilitation, loss of income, protracted legal disputes, etc. All because someone couldn't wait a few seconds.

Good luck with the legal stuff, @vickster .

_[Oh, and before anyone comments: yes, I have read this entire thread]_


----------



## jefmcg (18 Feb 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> All because someone couldn't wait a few seconds.


i hope he had been in a hurry. Despite Vickster looking very poorly and going off in an ambulance with her plans for the next several days at least obviously down the toilet; her brother having his evening thrown onto disarray; and by the time I got to dinner party I delayed from, my meal was pretty dried out, and my partner was drunk , Despite all this, the driver was getting pretty impatient, looking at his watch and being snippy with me as they waited for another police car to arrive with the breathalyzer. And I am pretty sure Vickster, me nor her brother had knocked anyone off their bicycle that night. Oh, yes and the poor witness who was there in the cold for good hour.

So yeah, I hope he was in a hurry and it ruined his evening. Oh, and that his cyclist son shouted at him for being so stupid.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2016)

Phew, I thought for a scary moment you were down again @vickster when I saw the date of the thread, 17 Feb  Thankfully it was 17 Feb 2014. I hope things are all sorted now!


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> Phew, I thought for a scary moment you were down again @vickster when I saw the date of the thread, 17 Feb  Thankfully it was 17 Feb 2014. I hope things are all sorted now!


The leg is as it is. Shoulder surgery in a month


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> The leg is as it is. Shoulder surgery in a month


Fingers Crossed for you!


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Feb 2016)

HLaB said:


> Phew, I thought for a scary moment you were down again @vickster when I saw the date of the thread, 17 Feb  Thankfully it was 17 Feb 2014.



Ditto....



vickster said:


> The leg is as it is. Shoulder surgery in a month



Wishing you all the best on the surgery.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2016)

jefmcg said:


> opiate to the masses? or did you mean heroine?


Yes...........a good point duh!!!
TBH............now you have pointed that out I am not sure which is more appropriate


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2016)

@vickster hope you are ok and missing you already


----------



## vickster (19 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @vickster hope you are ok and missing you already


I'm still around  the op is in a month


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm still around  the op is in a month


lets hope it al goes ok


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

Well time for an update...18 months since last post...to demonstrate the glacial pace at which PI claims can move...

Had a second shoulder op in Dec 2016 to release stiff capsule, followed by a steroid injection and loads of physio (I still go occasionally when it's especially sore and stiff)

Still got leg pain (deeper down especially if it's jolted on bike, speedhump, pothole etc) and numbness over scar

I've had (hopefully) the last two expert reviews (leg and shoulder) on 1 Aug and the reports are in (yep took 8 weeks )

Shoulder, based on evidence, balance of probabilities is it's down to accident, no more treatment will be helpful. 'Tis what it is in terms of pain and function (restricted rom and strength), no physical jobs possible for me in the future 

Leg...need 12 weeks of physio to hopefully desensitise scar and reduce superficial pain. Waiting to be organised.
Deeper pain, he's not sure, so need to have an MRI to look at the bone. I have an arthritic knee, which could be culprit and referring pain. I'm not convinced it has anything to do with the knee, it's nowhere near the knee ultimately. MRI will hopefully shed light

So....no likelihood of settling in 2017 I'd say...

The bills are certainly racking up...I've not had a penny (not that I've pushed), might be able to settle OOPs sooner

Solicitor asked me for availability to attend court over the next 12 months, albeit unlikely as driver admitted liability...ooh 3.5 years ago 

He's probably forgotten all about it by now!

Sheesh!


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Sep 2017)

Hi Mo..
I know where you are coming from and hope things sort them selves out in time due course.. I'm 13 months on and still can't put my socks on my right foot..


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

Boon 51 said:


> Hi Mo..
> I know where you are coming from and hope things sort them selves out in time due course.. I'm 13 months on and still can't put my socks on my right foot..


Who's Mo?
Did you get knocked off?
You can get a gadget to put socks on, try your local mobility store or online


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Sep 2017)

Sorry vickster I was in another conversation and got my thoughts muddled up.. I do apologise.
I did have an off and broke my hip damaging the pelvis, ball socket, femur.


----------



## vickster (21 Sep 2017)

Boon 51 said:


> Sorry vickster I was in another conversation and got my thoughts muddled up.. I do apologise.
> I did have an off and broke my hip damaging the pelvis, ball socket, femur.


Ouch  good prognosis for eventual recovery?


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Sep 2017)

Just time and as much exercise as I can stand. The doctors reckon about 2 years,


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

Sounds tough, the both of you. Our thoughts are with you. Best wishes for a good and solid recovery.


----------



## vickster (22 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4966390, member: 43827"]More than 3 1/2 years on and not sorted yet.

I've had injuries but nothing that hasn't been sorted in 6 months. Genuine sympathy and hope you are back to whatever normal is soon.[/QUOTE]
Nope, because the system to get medical records and reports is super slow, not helped by the first 'expert'. And the injuries have needed ongoing treatment, the shoulder injury was slow to show itself for what it was, a year of physio. I'm kind of lucky I have private healthcare so have been able to access physio, specialists and surgery quickly (lot of cost incurred). Would have been even longer on NHS!


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

Knocked off 4 years ago today....still not settled


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Knocked off 4 years ago today....still not settled


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Knocked off 4 years ago today....still not settled


So what's the problem as to why it's taking so long?


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Feb 2018)

I suggest you do not read _Bleak House_. The lengthy proceedings of Jarndyce vs Jarndyce would only depress you even more...


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> So what's the problem as to why it's taking so long?


Court case postponed 18 hours before, not that we will go to court. We were prepared to settle that day. Can't post details


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Court case postponed 18 hours before, not that we will go to court. We were prepared to settle that day. Can't post details


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Court case postponed 18 hours before, not that we will go to court. We were prepared to settle that day. Can't post details


Not in court on the 26th now?
Further delay.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not in court on the 26th now?
> Further delay.


It was meant to be 1 Feb. No new date as yet

Will settle once have new date


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> It was meant to be 1 Feb. No new date as yet
> 
> Will settle once have new date


It's annoying to say the least, a little over 31/2 years for myself in getting it settled.

Don't let the buggers grind you down!


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's annoying to say the least, a little over 31/2 years for myself in getting it settled.
> 
> Don't let the buggers grind you down!


Nothing more I can do, down to the lawyers now


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Nothing more I can do, down to the lawyers now


Best of luck with it though.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Feb 2018)

I am very late into this thread so had some catching up to do.
@vickster I wish you all the best...health and legal wise.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Feb 2018)

Best of luck with it all vickster.. Hope it doesn't drag on too much longer.
Just to cheer you up I had a court case against the NCB and that lasted 6 years.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Feb 2018)

Bad luck Vickster, hope you mend very quickly.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Bad luck Vickster, hope you mend very quickly.


I think I've done about as much mending as I'm going to do unfortunately, not seen a lot of change in a year


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2018)

Thank goodness this is a thread Resurrection. First glance all I saw was February


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Feb 2018)

Sadly settling personal injury claims take an age, as you need to get to the point where the final long-term prognosis is known, as there’s no second bite of the legal cherry. I was knocked off a motorcycle years ago, and it took about a year until the long-term effects were known and then a further three years after that for final settlement.

Hope that the medical outcome proves better than expected, and the claim is eventually settled with as little additional hassle as possible.


----------



## lazybloke (17 Feb 2018)

Wow, I was 10 pages in and wondering how I'd missed this thread before noticing I was _a few years_ late to the party. It's been quite the journey. Hope the claim is resolved soon!


----------



## SuperHans123 (18 Feb 2018)

jefmcg said:


> FYI, this is the ASL in question. Vicks was presumably in a similar position to the cyclist shown.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s3V9CRDr-qJYca0QWF3Loew!2e0


That just looks like a very busy road, not a 'cycle superhighway'


----------



## alicat (18 Feb 2018)

Oh that's pants @vickster.

Hope things get resolved soon and you can share the reason for the delay with us.


----------



## vickster (18 Feb 2018)

alicat said:


> Oh that's pants @vickster.
> 
> Hope things get resolved soon and you can share the reason for the delay with us.


The delay is due to the trial being pulled and thus no urgency to negotiate


----------



## alicat (18 Feb 2018)

Can you say why the trial was postponed?


----------



## Slick (18 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> The delay is due to the trial being pulled and thus no urgency to negotiate


Different reasons, but the last time I was in court, the other side wouldn't even acknowledge that I existed until the trial was about to start. I'm not sure if they thought I was going away or not but I thought it was a pathetic tactic and I also think there should be some kind of claw back for any court costs incurred for anyone who employs such a tactic. I'm sure you won't need it, but I know it's still a stressful time, so good luck getting this sorted.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Feb 2018)

snertos999 said:


> That just looks like a very busy road, not a 'cycle superhighway'



That's what they are called.


----------



## SuperHans123 (26 Feb 2018)

jefmcg said:


> That's what they are called.


Hardly a cycling highway then is it?
It is just a busy road they have given a different name to that is totally misleading.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Feb 2018)

snertos999 said:


> Hardly a cycling highway then is it?
> It is just a busy road they have given a different name to that is totally misleading.


Yeah, agreed. I was fairly exercised by the name at first, but after 7 years, I've long since come to terms with it.



jefmcg said:


> When they first announced London's cycling superhighways I assumed this was a compound noun made up of super ("An article or a product of superior size quality or grade") and highway ("a public road that all may use"). But surely I guessed wrong. Maybe it's a portmanteau made of "superannuation" , "highball" and "sway". No, that's not it.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2018)

4.5 years. Settlement cheque received today. Thank fook it's finally over


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> 4.5 years. Settlement cheque received today. Thank fook it's finally over


Nice to hear. Hope it can be put behind you, for good.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2018)




----------



## winjim (12 Jul 2018)

About time too. Glad it's finally sorted, although I'd keep your fingers crossed until the cheque clears.


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2018)

winjim said:


> About time too. Glad it's finally sorted, although I'd keep your fingers crossed until the cheque clears.


The cheque came from the lawyers. I can’t imagine it’ll bounce


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jul 2018)

winjim said:


> About time too. Glad it's finally sorted, although I'd keep your fingers crossed until the cheque clears.


Lol. I assume the actual cheque was cut by her lawyers, it will clear.

But I didn't know anyone used cheques any more. Wow, she's been paid from the 20th century.

Edit: as usual, @vickster is faster than me


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2018)

The result you feel you deserve?


----------



## alicat (13 Jul 2018)

Great! How close to court did you get?


----------



## Slick (13 Jul 2018)

From my experience, it's normally very close but either way, I'm glad to hear this is over.


----------



## vickster (13 Jul 2018)

alicat said:


> Great! How close to court did you get?


We settled a few weeks ago. Decided was never going to court once it was postponed in February


----------



## vickster (13 Jul 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> The result you feel you deserve?


Obviously I would rather it had never happened but yes, I broadly got what the legal precedent and regulation allows based on the injury sustained (minus 3rd party expenses)


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2018)

Good news


----------

